# Segues that jolt



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Back in the vinyl days, a friend and I used to marvel at the oddly random ways classical record producers used to fill out sides. DGG once followed a performance of Brahms' Fourth Symphony with the Overture to Die Meistersinger, a jolt to the ear if ever there was one. I also remember a Klemperer recording of Mozart's c-minor Serenade that followed hard on the heels of something triumphantly major (I forget exactly what, but it might have been Beethoven's Fifth).

So the other week, just to see what would happen, I put my iPod on shuffle. I'd never done it before, and some of the track juxtapositions were laughably startling. The best one: the scherzo of Beethoven's third Rasumovsky quartet (Opus 59 no. 3) leading directly into "Baba Yaga." I chuckled all the way home.

Any other fun experiences out there?

george


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

We were rehearsing some part of Haydn's Trumpet concerto the other week. Slow movement, in A flat. Putting that aside, we then moved straight into the Bright Seraphim, in D major. Even with a minute of so of shuffling chairs and sheet music around, those two sharps sounded awfully foreign after four flats...
cheers,
GG


----------

